# Oven bags and roasters - Turkey



## pamelasue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, I am new here and I just got a Hamilton Beach roaster.  I am wondering if any of you have roasted a turkey in an oven bag, in the roaster.  I thought it might facilitate the collection of juice for gravy, and also help with clean up.  Has anyone done this?
Thanks so much, I look forward to being part of your community.
Pam


----------



## garciamgd (Nov 24, 2009)

I know what u mean I'm in the say boat I got one @ Sam pretty big trying to do something diff.If I hear of anything let u know


----------



## pamelasue (Nov 24, 2009)

I found an old post on this list,  they said that the roasters work great for turkey, but they didn't talk about the oven bags, I am so attached to.  
I guess you have to put some sort of browning sause on the turkey to get it to look brown, because the roasters don't brown.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 25, 2009)

My mom has been using oven bags inside a roaster for the past few years now.  She loves them and says that it makes the bird soooo moist.


----------



## pamelasue (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

